# Dish 522 been running hot lately



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I've noticed that since one of the software upgrades (sorry, don't remember which but I think it was 2.51), my Dish 522 has been running warmer than it used to. The cooling fan comes on a lot more often than ever, even when the receiver is off.

Anyone else? What's the deal, is the hard drive running full-time again?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Haven't noticed a diff. AFAIK the 522 does not have a cooling fan. Mine does not and the manual, linkedf below, does not identify a fan. I discussed my trick to keeping my unit cool in another thread. You can read about that here, http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=401268&postcount=2

http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/technology/522/DISH_Player-DVR_522-625_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Haven't noticed a diff. AFAIK the 522 does not have a cooling fan. Mine does not and the manual, linkedf below, does not identify a fan. I discussed my trick to keeping my unit cool in another thread. You can read about that here, http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=401268&postcount=2
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/technology/522/DISH_Player-DVR_522-625_User_Guide.pdf


well mine has a fan.....or at least I hope it does, because something that sounds like a cooling fan that comes on from time to time. If it's not a fan, i'm not sure I want to know what's making that sound! :lol:


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I know - the fan can be loud sometimes! I was even thinking of cracking open the box so I could identify its size and perhaps replace it with a nice, quiet SilenX (www.silenx.com) fan.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Now I'm curious, I'll have to look closer at mine. But either way I believe the coolpad helps a lot, and perhaps if I do have an internal fan maybe this is why I never hear it kick on.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Now I'm curious, I'll have to look closer at mine. But either way I believe the coolpad helps a lot, and perhaps if I do have an internal fan maybe this is why I never hear it kick on.


Yep, my 522 also has a fan, or a muffler by the noise it makes sometimes.  Okay, I'm embellishing a bit, but the noise is noticeable.

As a follow-up to that other thread you referenced, since moving the unit to give it more ventilation and venting the entertainment cabinet the temperatures haven't changed much.

Last connect: 8/11/05
HDD High Temp: 122
HDD Low Temp: 105
HDD Average Temp: 116

My low temperature went down only two degrees, but the average temperature increased by three degrees to 116. That might be because it's summer here.  My home's indoor temperature varies depending on humidity and whether I'm running the central air, but it usually stays between 72 and 80 degrees. Though during the winter and early spring, I like to keep it around 68.

Although that coolpad solution is a cool idea, pun intended  , since the unit is leased and I have the Dish Home Protection plan, I would prefer a replacement unit when mine goes south.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sorry guys, I was incorrect. I didn't even have to open it up to see the fan on the underbelly of the chassis. But still, I don't recall ever hearing it even before I added the coolpad. Perhaps they get loud over time? Don't know?


----------

